# Donate to Florida Hospital for Children, get Disney Tickets



## cdn_traveler

Found this recently and thought I should share.  Disclaimer - I am not affiliated with the Hospital in anyway.

http://www.floridahospitalforchildren.com/donate/donate-tickets


_Our Disney Tickets Gift Program

Your kind donation to the Walt Disney Pavilion at Florida Hospital for Children gives a child hope and health for a lifetime. By making a donation at one of the giving levels below, you can also receive a very magical gift in return.

$85 Donation
Donate at this level and receive a One Day, One Park ticket to Walt Disney World® Theme Parks and a $15 certificate to Niki Bryan Spas.

$165 Donation
Give at this level and you will receive 2 One Day, One Park tickets to Walt Disney World® Theme Parks, a $20 gift certificate to Planet Hollywood Orlando, a $15 certificate to Niki Bryan Spas, and a certificate to the Richard Petty Driving Experience.

$330 Donation
With a donation of $330 you receive 4 One Day, One Park tickets to Walt Disney World® Theme Parks, a $40 gift certificate to Planet Hollywood Orlando, a $50 certificate to Niki Bryan Spas, and a certificate to the Richard Petty Driving Experience.

$820 Donation
For this level of giving you get 10 One Day, One Park tickets to Walt Disney World® Theme Parks, $80 in gift certificates to Planet Hollywood Orlando, two $50 certificates to Niki Bryan Spas, and two certificates to the Richard Petty Driving Experience.

$1,090 Donation
For your extremely generous donation of $1,090, you receive 8 One Day, Park Hopper® Tickets to Walt Disney World® Theme Parks, $100 in gift certificates to Planet Hollywood Orlando, two $50 certificates to Niki Bryan Spas, and two certificates to the Richard Petty Driving Experience._


----------



## javabean

This is nice to consider. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dumbydee

I wonder if these tickets are upgradable?


----------



## cdn_traveler

Unfortunately the tickets are not upgradeable and do have an expiration date.

Here is what the fine print says from the webpage:

_Tickets to Walt Disney World® Theme Parks are for one day, one park only, except for those tickets at the $1,090 level, which are one day, Park Hopper® tickets. Participating parks include the Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom. Tickets are not eligible for upgrades and have expiration dates.  Not valid with any other offers. _


----------

